# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Lansa Tags

## Golfnorth

I'm trying to find a source for some lansa price tags. They have a clear holder with a black carrier sqaure that you press the symbols and numbers into (usually 5 or 6 spaces).
Hope someone is able to help.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------

